# Java Fern Windelov Warts?



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

These growths are taking over all of my windelov. At first I thought that they were just forming plantlets but then I noticed them all over the newly formed plantlets and spreading. It has been a couple of weeks and the growths have almost covered up both sides of all of my fern. What are they?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I wonder if it is releasing spores. It's a fern.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

I seems like it is killing all of the plantlets its is growing on and I have had these for 3 years and they have never done this before.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd say cut some off and put it under a microscope if you have one. Kind of freaky to be honest.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

I do not have a microscope


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

It has spread to the other type of java fern that I have in the tank.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Are the warts easy to remove? Perhaps they are not really outgrowths?
At least I mean it's not a release of spores. The spores are only few brown powder released by the brown sporangiums (also visible in Your pics) when these get dry.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

I have noticed similar growths on terrestrial plants. I'm not sure what it is, but if it is killing new plants it's bad.

My thoughts:

virus - no way to kill the virus, just have to remove infected leaves and discard.

parasite enclosure???

looks almost cancerous...

Good luck, I wish I had more to offer.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

I can break them off pretty easily. I also don't believe that they are sopres because they are not only on the back side, but everywhere and on both types of fern that I have in the tank.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I believe the plant is trying to reproduce, that is what most of the aquatic ferns do. I just cut them off and let the new ones grow, it is only on the older leafs....right? .......My bad.... you mean the green spores, hard to say. Though I would start to cut the infected ones off.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, I've seen these on Oak leaves. They break off very easily and are "crunchier" than the rest of the leaf to use a layman's term. 

Are the growths hollow?

when you cut one off, have you ever seen any bugs living inside?


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

They are solid growths. I can break them off pretty easily. I have split several of them and they seem to be solid green on the inside with no sign of a bug. At least a bug that I can see. 

If I put a them in another container and added some bleach do you think that that would kill the bugs if there are any?


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

How about saying @$&* it and cutting off all of the leaves and trying to start over with just the base and the roots? It should start to grow leaves again right? I would hate to do this since I have 8 java fern mats and a bunch of windelov, but if this is the only way to deal with ploblem then it has has to be.


----------

